# Verbindung zur MySQL Datenbank scheiter. "Bad handshake



## coolex (19. Jun 2006)

Hallo!

Heute hab ich mir mal JDBC vorgenommen. hab soweit diesen Code geschrieben:

```
import java.sql.*;
public class DBZugriff {
	
	public static void main(String [] args) {
		
		Connection con = null;
		
		try{
			Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver").newInstance();
			con = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://localhost/cdcol", "root", "");
			
		}catch (Exception e){
			System.out.println(e.toString());
		}
		finally{
			
		}
	}
}
```

Ich habe auch in mein Projekt eine mysql.jar Bibliotheksdatei eingebunden, damit der Zugriff funktionieren soll. Allerdings bekomme ich trotzdem folgende Fehlermeldung: 
"<java.sql.SQLException: Communication link failure: Bad handshake"
Ich weiß, dass ich die Angaben in Zeile 15 richtig gemacht habe. 
Woran könnte das liegen?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
Danke

Alex


----------



## Caffè Latte (20. Jun 2006)

Hi,

nimm den MySQL-Connector J, dann müsste das Problem beseitigt sein. Downloaden unter:

http://www.mysql.com/products/connector/j/

und nimm dieses JAR anstatt das von dir genutzte.


----------



## coolex (20. Jun 2006)

ja, vielen Dank.
Jetzt geht es.


----------

